

The 10 best advice from Harvard, Stanford and IIT Graduation Speeches - alextoul
http://blog.alextoul.fr/life-inspiration/the-10-best-advice-from-graduation-speeches

======
jamessun
When I first saw the title of your post, I thought IIT referred to the "Indian
Institutes of Technology". Now I see you're referring to the "Illinois
Institute of Technology" :-)

